
Arq backs up to Google Drive storage - sreitshamer
http://www.haystacksoftware.com/blog/2014/08/arq-backs-up-to-google-drive-storage/
======
rgrove
I'm a huge fan of Arq. It's reliable, easy to use, inexpensive, and keeps
getting better. I highly recommend it.

------
timdierks
Back up everything for $10/month? That's appealing.

~~~
aroch
For most people S3/Glacier hybrid zones are probably still cheaper. But gDrive
is definitely more "noob" (or your mom and dad) friendly than AWS. Anything
under 1TB is less expensive.

~~~
Fastidious
How is it more "noob?" Considering the esoteric file format Arq uses, I will
not call backups with it to Google Drive simple. If anything, they might be
very confusing.

I wonder is Stephan meant Google Storage instead...

UPDATE: Just read that is uses "appdata" directory. Mom and dad will not 'see'
the data.

~~~
aroch
What's more confusing for a beginner/my mom, telling them to enter their gmail
and password or having them log into AWS, create a new bucket, selecting the
appropriate region, copy that super long unreadable ID and key, and take into
account # of request and any delays during restore?

~~~
Fastidious
The second, for sure. You are right.

------
superuser2
How are you guys able to use these cloud backup solutions for more than a
handful of documents?

I have 30Mbps down/.5Mbps up. It takes about a minute to upload one JPEG off
my DSLR. I can't imagine how much time it would take to upload a ~100gb full
disk backup.

I'd love to use Arq, but I think I'd have to live in a Google Fiber city.

~~~
aroch
My `daily` backup is actually nightly, at 2AM which happens to coincide nicely
with when my ISP's network is quiet enough that my upload is higher (still a
paltry 4mbit).

Amusingly, for the initial backup of my my home desktops I actually lugged
them to work and plugged into our 10Gbit network. My homedirs are backed up
nightly, but the delta is rarely over a a gig or two per machine. I have
something like 7TB backed up over the course of a few years, a lot fo it on my
pitiful 2-3mbit.

